# thank you, thank you, and, thank you



## paintspill (Nov 10, 2011)

to all those that posted photos and info on light boxes i have to say thank you. i finally got around to making one and shot a few tonight and am very happy with the results. i picked a few of the ideas that i saw and tweeked them as needed. here are some of the results. these are un-touched photos. 

thanks again


----------



## StephenM (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good!  Could you post a picture of the actual light box?


----------



## paintspill (Nov 10, 2011)

but then i need a bigger light box. 
i'll post on later on this thread


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Nov 10, 2011)

What kind of camera do you have if you don't mind me asking? Is it a DSLR? I don't have to funds to purchase a nice camera right now, and why I ask is I am wondering if I can get fairly good results without one.


----------



## Finatic (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like you're a good student!


----------



## StephenM (Nov 10, 2011)

paintspill said:


> but then i need a bigger light box.
> i'll post on later on this thread




Can you post a picture of that light box also?  You can stop when you post a picture of the one you used for your car.  :biggrin:


----------



## paintspill (Nov 10, 2011)

HoratioHornblower said:


> What kind of camera do you have if you don't mind me asking? Is it a DSLR? I don't have to funds to purchase a nice camera right now, and why I ask is I am wondering if I can get fairly good results without one.




the camera is really nothing fancy. its a kodak easy share m530. really just a digital point and shoot. i do have an dslr but don't haul it out for this although i might now that i have the box. the big key is lots of light, a tripod, and a timer, even just a few seconds is enough to take your hand off the camera.

the box is nothing fancy either but now that i have had a chance to try it i might make another out of plywood. (maybe)


----------



## Roos85 (Nov 10, 2011)

Where did you get those lights and how much were they?


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice!! My pen order is not due till Monday so now I know what I will be building this weekend. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 10, 2011)

Roos85 said:


> Where did you get those lights and how much were they?





they were at my local hardware store. probably find them any where. they were around 18 bucks and the bulbs where a small flood light style and were about 4$ each.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice photos and it looks like you came up with a workable box to take your photos in. You may not need to make yourself a plywood box, but I would recommend placing a of 1/4" plywood on top to clamp your light to, because the cardboard won't hold up forever clamp-on lights hanging out like that. 

Great box and thanks for sharing it with everyone!


----------



## Roos85 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, I will look for some lights like those this weekend


----------

